# Keyboard lag on Jelly Bean is ridiculous



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

This only happens on occasion but it is annoying when it does, like really annoying. Has anyone figured out what to do? I can't be the only one experiencing this. It skips over letters I type half the time

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

I've noticed the same thing. It's happening right now as I type.







All I can think of it to go back to an ICS ROM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silverbulletncsu (Apr 25, 2012)

Have you tried Swype? Look for Swype beta installer in the market. May not be for everyone but I love it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

silverbulletncsu said:


> Have you tried Swype? Look for Swype beta installer in the market. May not be for everyone but I love it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


I've never been a fan of swype but I tried touch pal and it did the same thing. I just switched to swift key but it's doing the same thing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

On a side note my notification bar does the same thing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah I noticed the same thing. I usually run the fugumod kernel, but it is far worse with it so I'm sticking with faux.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nydalxy (Oct 1, 2011)

SwiftKey 3! IMHO, the best keyboard out there... And it was just updated for JB

Edit: Seen that it didn't work for you, sorry


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Droidalicious said:


> SwiftKey 3! IMHO, the best keyboard out there... And it was just updated for JB
> 
> Edit: Seen that it didn't work for you, sorry


SwiftKey is noticeably better, when it doesn't lag as well. It's text prediction is what saves me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## baldwinguy77 (Jun 8, 2011)

I've had this issue too...although if you notice when it happens try to go to your launcher and just swipe around, open apps, etc. and it seems like touch input across the entire UI is slowed. Not sure what happened but it must be something very low-level that was changed in JB that is causing this.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

baldwinguy77 said:


> I've had this issue too...although if you notice when it happens try to go to your launcher and just swipe around, open apps, etc. and it seems like touch input across the entire UI is slowed. Not sure what happened but it must be something very low-level that was changed in JB that is causing this.


Yeah I noticed that too. Maybe this project butter thing needs more work

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## n8schicht (Dec 11, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Has anyone figured out what to do?


Switch off screen, then switch it back on. Lag will be gone









ge-Nexus-t mit Tapatalk


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

I've had more keyboard lag on ICS than JB. I've gotten pretty bad keyboard lag in ICS in the browser sometimes that I haven't seen in JB for the browser.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Yeah I noticed that too. Maybe this project butter thing needs more work
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Do not have this on XenonHD or on my N7.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> This only happens on occasion but it is annoying when it does, like really annoying. Has anyone figured out what to do? I can't be the only one experiencing this. It skips over letters I type half the time
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


One thing to try is install SysTune and set your keyboard to maximum priority. That will fix any lag if the lag is related to other processes doing things. If this doesnt fix the lag you see then it is definitely a problem with the keyboard itself and the only fix would be using a different keyboard.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

The screen off trick works most of the time, I've tried it before. Since I started using the JB version of swiftkey it has been better, if it gets worse I may try the SysTune option. And @ronnieruff, ignore my signature, I am using Xenon


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

Swype..nothing beats it. Especially if you need to one hand text

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

exzacklyright said:


> Swype..nothing beats it. Especially if you need to one hand text


Not while driving I hope


----------



## Wade_0 (Jan 18, 2012)

I only seem to get keyboard lag when the app is trying to autocomplete as I'm typing.


----------



## IRIE4IPIER (Jul 22, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Yeah I noticed that too. Maybe this project butter thing needs more work
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Nah I would say its the cheap Galaxy nexus. My GS3 NEVER has any kind of lag or stutter with the keyboard. And I'm using the bug filled cm10. But to say project butter needs work is wrong, the galaxy nexus just isn't a good phone. Get a GS3 instead.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, I wouldn't say its the phone. More likely a rom issue. I use the stock keyboard all the time, have never had any lag. Not enough to cause an issue anyway. But don't come in a forum bashing a phone because you have a newer one. If you're gonna do that, go to the Motorola forums.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

IRIE4IPIER said:


> Nah I would say its the cheap Galaxy nexus. My GS3 NEVER has any kind of lag or stutter with the keyboard. And I'm using the bug filled cm10. But to say project butter needs work is wrong, the galaxy nexus just isn't a good phone. Get a GS3 instead.


I used my buddies sgs3 yesterday and definitely experienced some lag when typing. Go troll the sgs3 forum.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

IRIE4IPIER said:


> the galaxy nexus just isn't a good phone. Get a GS3 instead.


Really? Please explain further why the GNex is not a good phone. I'd LOVE to hear your vast knowledge on the subject.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

You could always pull LatinIME.apk from a ICS rom and then you would have the ICS keyboard.


----------



## Mikesevenfold (May 6, 2012)

jellybellys said:


> You could always pull LatinIME.apk from a ICS rom and then you would have the ICS keyboard.


THIS^ Can anyone do this as I've never tried extracting an apk from a ROM. The ICS keyboard is leaps and bounds better than JB I just don't know how one would do such a thing and then install it.


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

Jelly belly 6.4 no lag ever using SwiftKey 3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Mikesevenfold said:


> THIS^ Can anyone do this as I've never tried extracting an apk from a ROM. The ICS keyboard is leaps and bounds better than JB I just don't know how one would do such a thing and then install it.


Made a quick flashable zip for those who want the ICS keyboard on Jellybean.

http://www.jellybeangamer.com/dev/ics-keyboard.zip


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

Mikesevenfold said:


> THIS^ Can anyone do this as I've never tried extracting an apk from a ROM. The ICS keyboard is leaps and bounds better than JB I just don't know how one would do such a thing and then install it.


Just use root explorer and select an ics rom on your sdcard and navigate to /system/app and find latinime.apk and select that and when the menu pops up select install

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

IRIE4IPIER said:


> Nah I would say its the cheap Galaxy nexus. My GS3 NEVER has any kind of lag or stutter with the keyboard. And I'm using the bug filled cm10. But to say project butter needs work is wrong, the galaxy nexus just isn't a good phone. Get a GS3 instead.


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

IRIE4IPIER said:


> Nah I would say its the cheap Galaxy nexus. My GS3 NEVER has any kind of lag or stutter with the keyboard. And I'm using the bug filled cm10. But to say project butter needs work is wrong, the galaxy nexus just isn't a good phone. Get a GS3 instead.


If it was a cheap phone then why when it came out it was a hundred dollars more. I can tell you why. The TI Omap soc is a much better soc. Also the zero lag shutter in the cam is double the price of the sgs3.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> On a side note my notification bar does the same thing.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Try a different kernel. Leankernel was laggier than franco for me but when he made his final ICS release it was the fastest I've ever had my phone so I ditched franco. I loved Glados kernel too.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

bryantjopplin said:


> If it was a cheap phone then why when it came out it was a hundred dollars more. I can tell you why. The TI Omap soc is a much better soc. Also the zero lag shutter in the cam is double the price of the sgs3.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Zero shutter lag is the standard for ICS flagships. Without our phone though the GS3 wouldn't be nearly what it is now.


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

mikeymop said:


> Zero shutter lag is the standard for ICS flagships. Without our phone though the GS3 wouldn't be nearly what it is now.


Well what do you consider flagship because I have used numerous phones that came stock with ics or upgraded and there is a difference to me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

bryantjopplin said:


> If it was a cheap phone then why when it came out it was a hundred dollars more. I can tell you why. The TI Omap soc is a much better soc. Also the zero lag shutter in the cam is double the price of the sgs3.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I own a gnex and don't want to give it up but battery has much to be desired.

The gnex was more because vzw was selling new LTE phones for $300 as an upgrade then and now they're $200. Nothing to do with the price of phone.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwwpua (Jul 17, 2012)

THE ANSWER (maybe)!

Check this thread for more details: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1576739

Summary: Screen sensitivity is reduced after using the Recents button. It stays this way until you turn the screen off and back on. This affects every Jellybean ROM and kernel (many say 4.0.4 as well, maybe even 4.0.3 and earlier). It's especially noticeable when typing because of quick and light taps. Many people will never notice this because (1) they don't tap lightly (2) they don't use the Recents feature (3) it's easy to chalk up to normal lag.

As a workaround, I re-assigned the "recents" button to open a 3rd party app called Simple Task Switcher. This doesn't cause the sensitivity issue like the built-in Recents feature. The developer _thalamus is looking into this issue. His progress is here: https://github.com/t...ernel/issues/17

Another workaround is to use the app called Screen Filter and set the level to less than 50%. I haven't verified this, but others seem to have.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> I own a gnex and don't want to give it up but battery has much to be desired.
> 
> The gnex was more because vzw was selling new LTE phones for $300 as an upgrade then and now they're $200. Nothing to do with the price of phone.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Flagship meaning top of the line. The One series, Galaxy S3, I'm pretty sure I saw rumors of Sony working on a new flagship phone with ZSL


----------



## IRIE4IPIER (Jul 22, 2011)

Barf said:


> I used my buddies sgs3 yesterday and definitely experienced some lag when typing. Go troll the sgs3 forum.


It's nearly impossible to experience keyboard lag on the GS3, 2GB of RAM and A15 dual core. Enough said there. I just gave my opinion, harsh I know, but just giving my honest opinion.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Is it general consensus that the ICS keyboard is better?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hippocat (Dec 19, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> This only *happens on occasion *... Has anyone figured out what to do? ... *I**t skips over letters I type half the time*


Do you use the recent apps softkey? There is a known bug in JB that after using that key the screen touch sensitivity gets wonky and misinterprets soft presses. This will only go back to normal after the screen has been turned off and back on again.


----------

